
The Multiverse Is Inevitable, and We’re Living in It - jcroll
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-multiverse-is-inevitable-and-were-living-in-it-311fd1825c6
======
warrenpj
The phrase "Multiverse" has become overloaded. Max Tegmark thinks that there
are at least four different kinds of "Multiverse", which he organizes into
levels. This article corresponds to level 2: post-inflationary bubbles. The
four levels are:

1\. Space beyond the cosmic horizon. 2\. Post-inflationary bubbles (this
article). 3\. Quantum multiverse, i.e. Many Worlds interpretation. 4\.
Platonic multiverses. i.e. Other mathematical structures that "are" universes.

It helps to know about the idea of different kinds of multiverse, and how they
are not mutually exclusive, when reading articles like this which use the term
Multiverse without disambiguating it.

See:
[http://space.mit.edu/home/tegmark/crazy.html](http://space.mit.edu/home/tegmark/crazy.html)

